# خبر: تصنيع طائرات وسيارات بتقنية النانو بالتعاون بين المملكة وألمانيا



## جاسر (4 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

الرياض - بندر الناصر:


 أعلن صاحب السمو الأمير الدكتور تركي بن سعود بن محمد نائب رئيس مدينة العلوم والتقنية أن المواقع التي سيتم تجهيزها لتصنيع الطائرات والسيارات المستخدمة بتقنية النانو ستكون في الرياض. 

وأضاف في حديث صحافي أمس عقب توقيع خمس مذكرات تفاهم مع شركات ومعاهد ألمانية بحضور رئيس وزراء ولاية هيسن الألمانية «اننا نأمل أن يتوسع هذا المجال لكي تتطور وتصبح صناعة سعودية ألمانية مشتركة ومن الممكن أن تسوق هذا المنتجات في كافة أنحاء العالم». وكشف عن أن أول منتج من الطائرات المدنية سيكون مقتصراً على النقل ويتسع لما بين ٤ الى ٦ أشخاص، فالمدينة كل نشاطها مقصور على النشاط المدني، والسيارات سوف يظهر ما بين السنة والبعض يحتاج إلى ثلاث سنوات.


-- انتهى --




له صلة: http://al-madina.com/node/126020



​


----------



## م/ مصطفي (5 مايو 2009)

*
جزاك الله كل خير اخي الاكبر / جــاســر  

و ندعو الله بمزيد من التقدم لجميــع الدول الاسـلاميه ,, اللهم امــين
​*​


----------



## جاسر (6 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم

وجزاك الله خيراً 

بإذن الله ستنهض هذه الأمة


----------



## الشاعر الطيار (8 مايو 2009)

عندما تنأكل ما نزرع 

ونلبس ما نخيط 

ونبيع ما نصنع

عندها يمكن أن يحدث تقدم

شكرا جزيلا.........


----------



## زيد333 (13 مايو 2009)

شـــــــــــــــكرا لك


----------



## محمد زرقة (22 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااً أخى الكريم


----------



## علي جعفري (27 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك 
و بارك الله فيك وفي علمك زكاة العلم تعليم الناس 
كل شي يزيد بازكاة مثلا الغنام الزكاة تكون من الغنام 
الابل تكون من الابل 
تعليم الناس الشي المفيد يكتب لك اجرة واجر كل من تعلم غيرة على يد المتعلم الا صلي 
و تعليم الناس الشي المحرم يكتب لك ذنبة و ذنب كل من تعلم غيرة على يد المتعلم الا صلي


----------

